# أفكار رسالة دكتوراة في الهندسه الصناعيه



## نواف2008 (15 يناير 2009)

ممكن ممن لدية الخبرة المساعده بأقتراح مواضيع لرسالة دكتوراة بالهندسه الصناعيه

ولكم جزيل الشكر
تحياتي


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يناير 2009)

اليك بعض الافكار، و ان شاء تكون مفيدة و مناسبة

Using decision tree for detecting mean shifts in multi-variate control charts

Manufacturing applications of agent technologies

Agent based modeling of supply chains

و قد ارفقت بعض المقالات حول المواضيع، مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## القماطي (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
من لديه افكار لاطروحة ماجستير(يفضل في الجودة)


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (26 يناير 2009)

رسالة دكتوراة بالهندسه الصناعيه 2009
title: 
integration of the concept of risk in the control and management of production system


----------



## تاريخ الارجوان (1 فبراير 2009)

هل يتم ردكم عبر ×××××××الخاص ؟


----------



## صناعي1 (2 فبراير 2009)

تاريخ الارجوان قال:


> هل يتم ردكم عبر ×××××××الخاص ؟



الرد يتم من خلال الموضوع كما هو في الاعلى


----------



## اسامةسلامة (2 فبراير 2009)

ياريت فعلا تزودونا بالمواضيع لرساله الماجستير والدكتورا


----------



## م.الميكانيكا (14 فبراير 2009)

up up up up up up up up


----------

